# Word - Formular



## Ken89 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Forumianer 

ist es möglich, dass ich in Word ein Formular erstelle welches einem Textfeld in html ähnelt und durch dies sich der User klicken muss 

bsp. wie eine Anmeldescript o.ä. 
Dass eine Frage auftauch: "Username:" <textfeld> hier kann der user sein namen eingeben </textfeld> 
.. diese Daten sollten dann später in ne Liste bzw, Datei gespeichert werden 


Ich hoffe ihr sagt ja und könnt mir noch erklären wie das geht 

.. wenn nicht, ist es mit excel möglich ?


----------



## duckdonald (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,
um ein Formular mit Word zu erstellen aktiviere die Symbolleiste "Formular" und füge an den entsprechenden Stellen, wo der User was eingeben soll entsprechende Felder wie Textfeld, Checkbox oder Dropdownfeld ein.
Ein rechtsklick->Eigenschaften oder Doppelklick auf das entsprechende Feld öffnet den Eigenschafftsdialog in dem sich je nach Art des Feldes Einschränkungen oder Ähnliches definieren lassen.

Nachdem das Formular fertig kreiert wurde, wird mit einem einfachen klick auf das Schlosssymbol ("Formular schützen") das Formular selbst gegen Veränderungen geschützt und nur die Felder kann nun was eingetragen werden. Mit dem Icon "Formular-Schattierungen" lassen sich die Felder farblich hervorheben.

Gruß DD


----------

